# Cubase 9.5.30 full screen video lag on .mp4 format



## Allen Constantine (Jun 18, 2018)

Dear friends, 

I have a problem with my Cubase 9.5.30 videos, while in full screen mode. The videos have a massive stutter while playing them. Only tried the mp4 format. 

What do you think? What would be the problem?


----------



## Blakus (Jun 18, 2018)

I find that the Cubase Video engine is quite fussy with how videos are encoded. I nearly always have problems when I try to work with 1080p videos encoded by clients. I now use Adobe Premiere to re-encode the video quickly (30secs) into a more "Cubase friendly" format. Smooth playback is not usually dependent on which H.264 container is used (.mp4 etc) IME, but the H.264 encoding settings themselves.

This is from Steinberg's website:





The main setting that makes a difference for me is setting the Key Frame interval/distance to 1.
I'm not sure if this will fix your problem, but this fixes my problems. I feel like the Cubase Video engine still needs a bit of work.

Also, most of the time I don't need 1080p, so I change it to 720p while I'm at it to save resources


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 18, 2018)

This has nothing to do with Kontakt? Mods, please move thread.


----------

